# Solid colour acrylic / celluloid blanks



## Bman40 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am looking for some solid colour pen blanks. 

I have foudn some black, but I'd like burgundy and other dark colours suitable for fp's.

any suggestions on where I might find these?

thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2007)

My pearls and metallics are both solid.

I make a lot of fountain pens from the pearls, they sell well.

E-mail me, I will send you CATalog with pics.


----------



## stevers (Dec 4, 2007)

Ed and Dawn make some coooooool stuff. Check out his "Cat" blanks also. I have bought solid color blanks from them for a special project and they worked out great.


----------

